# EASY! How to Post Pics from PetFinder UPDATED!



## WiscTiger

*Instructions with pictures courtesy of Donna AKA MatsiRed, thank you Donna for taking the time to help other members.* 

Member always working very hard at posting dogs but appears quite frustrated.




















Fellow member feels bad so wants to help. First step:





















Second step:





















Third step:





















Fourth step:





















Fifth step:





















Sixth step:





















Seventh step:





















Meet Berg:


----------



## RebelGSD

Oh, today's secretary went on strike! Good for you!!!








Very instructive Donna, thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Excellent!







But it should read *Voila!*, not *Whalla!* about the picture being posted.


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomBut it should read *Voila!*, not *Whalla!* about the picture being posted.


BUSTED.









That's what happens when I work on projects with no sleep!

Does anyone know why someone may not be able to copy the URL address, because his 'copy' cannot be highlighted? My only thoughts were that the window was not the active one, or that he's trying to copy from work and they disabled it? Any other ideas?


----------



## WiscTiger

Donna, I am trying to work with dogsaver on some things to figure out if it is Vista, IE7 security settings or something else.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD

I have Vista and can highlight and copy the URL address


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Val,

I posted two pictures yesterday for the first time and I had no problems at all and I use Vista. I did post them in a different way than how Donna demonstrated. I copied the picture from petfinder ("save picture as"), saved it to my photobucket account and then highlighted the direct link at the bottom and then copied and pasted onto the forum. I'm not sure why poor dogsaver is having problems. I'll admit though, I was surprised I had it to work on the first attempt!


----------



## WiscTiger

I think I have an idea and it has to do with IE7. I am going to play with it later today and do some screen shots like Donna did and add them here.

Val


----------



## ckposter

I try to do this but when I preview my post before I sumbit it the picture doesn;t show. Is this normal? I delete the link because I assume I did it wrong.


----------



## dd

The picture should appear in your preview. Sometimes there is additional text after the extension - make sure the last portion of the link reads ".jpg".


----------



## gsdcentral

Does this method include all the petfinder info or just post the pic. someone complained before that if the dog has a petfinder page then whoever is posting should post that info as well, not just the link. I just end up copying and pasting stuff to post it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

UPDATE - This new board allows us to just copy and paste the whole petfinder page into the text box and it will look EXACTLY like the petfinder page! :happyboogie:

Just take the extra "stuff" out. 

Try it out in the web testing area at the bottom. It is super convenient. Here is one - all I did was highlight, copy and paste:

Heidi 
*German Shepherd Dog*

* Medium







Adult







Female







Dog *


Click to see
full size
   
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About Heidi*


"Heidi" is the quintessential southern bell. As is only proper since she hails from South Carolina. She is a petite 8-9yr old, prances when she walks and is VERY camera shy, I have only one good picture and that is of her sleeping....the rest are of her hiding (in my bedroom, behind the wood stove...etc...) from the camera or making a quick exit ! "Heidi" has been a dream right from her arrival. She was introduced to our other 7 dogs, ranging in age from 11 yrs to 3 yrs and from males to females with not even a growl. She is definitely a woman's dog, following me wherever (including the shower !) I may go, however she will curl up with anyone who happens to be on the couch. I think "Heidi" would truly fit into almost any household, mine is very busy and she seems unbothered by it all. She is good with all the cats and my older kids
*For more information on Heidi, please contact her foster mom Tonya at [email protected] *
Spayed: Yes
UTD on Vaccines: Yes
Heartworm Test Results: Negative
Heartworm Preventative: Yes
Flea/Tick Preventative: Yes
Microchipped: Will Be prior to adoption
Housebroken: Yes

Heidi is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*



Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue Inc.
Bloomfield, NY
(Email contact preferred)


----------

